# Thermapen, worth it?



## TheDispossessed (Mar 23, 2014)

Are these things really worth a hundred bucks?


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 23, 2014)

Our old grill cook had one, they read really fast, and he carried it around in his back pocket for six months without it breaking. That being said I didn't run out and buy one either.


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 23, 2014)

I think they are a great investment if you are going to use it, i have had mine about a year now and the thing is tip top.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 23, 2014)

I've had one for about 6 years. I have had to send it back for repair twice. Once when I left it outside and it got rained on:beatinghead: the second it would not turn off even when shut. The repair costs were reasonable, and you can actually speak to someone who can tell you what will need to be done. The turn around was quick, so I would rate their customer service as excellent.

Join their email lists and periodically they will have open box or some other sale.

They are really fast, which is achieved with a slender probe, the trade-off being are not as tough as a slower probes.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 23, 2014)

I have one. All my grill cooks always want to borrow it but they don't by their own. I think they are worth it but wait for a sale for sure.


----------



## Talim (Mar 23, 2014)

It's one of those things that you may not need all the time but when you do you're glad to have one. They sell for around $80 on open box sales which they have every few months. Mine is over 5 years and haven't even replaced the batteries.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 23, 2014)

Not my area of expertise but is this the same thing? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ETI-Super...pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item1c3e2a7fc8


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 23, 2014)

I've been using one for about 10 years. Making sure my smoked pork shoulder has reached 190 degrees for pulled pork is a lot easier with the pen. It's also handy to check the temp when I'm roasting whole poultry.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 23, 2014)

We use a variety of their products at the BBQ, on the daily. Well worth the cost. Sign up for their emails, and they'll notify you of sales(and won't spam you, I only get one maybe two emails a month).


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 23, 2014)

i use mine alot. Bread, candy, meat it works well. A 20 dollar instant read is just as good but slower.


----------



## RobinW (Mar 23, 2014)

WarrenB said:


> Not my area of expertise but is this the same thing? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ETI-Super...pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item1c3e2a7fc8



Yep, should be. Themapens are manufactured in the UK and exported to the US if i recall correctly. They are usually (and rather uncommonly for products) cheaper in the EU than in the US.
And they are brilliant. I had my first for a year, it developed a crack in the plastic and was promptly exchanged for a new one. This has been running for two years and is still going strong.


----------



## Talim (Mar 23, 2014)

rahimlee54 said:


> i use mine alot. Bread, candy, meat it works well. A 20 dollar instant read is just as good but slower.



They have some cheaper ones now too like the Thermopop. Not as fast as the Thermapen and probably not as robust but whole lot cheaper.


----------



## Stanimal (Mar 23, 2014)

I used to have a thermopen but it stopped working after my fiancé put it in the dish washer:bigeek:
now i have this http://thermoworks.com/products/handheld/mtc.html with the needle probe and I like it more than the thermopen. You can get diffrent probes and the needle makes really small holes which is nice.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks dudes!


----------



## daveb (Mar 23, 2014)

You've got several endorsements already but I'll add mine to the list. Luv em. Just ordered a back lit one for after dark grilling. Now have 3.


----------



## Reede (Mar 23, 2014)

Absolutely. They are more than you want to spend for a thermometer, but once you get one you don't want to be without. The oven thermometer/timer is really handy as well. Make a very good pair.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 23, 2014)

Just today I put mine to an unusual use that seems worth describing here. I needed to top off the water bath in my Sous Vide. I used the thermapen to adjust the tap water to the exact temp of my bath and draw a pitcher full. The thermapen almost adjusted faster than the tap itself!

But yes...buy one on sale like everyone else recommended.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 23, 2014)

I really want a thermapen. I currently have a Rosele "instant," which takes about 5 seconds to come to temp, and which I got for free due to a gift card. It's good enough, but that 5 seconds is sometimes really irritating.


----------



## NotSwedishChef (Mar 23, 2014)

Everyone here has 1, HIGHLY worth it. It's a great tool....when you use it alot, you can even start to use the needle probe and feel what you're temping. It's light years better than cake testers, feel, etc. Get the silicone boot for it to keep the grime off. 

The understanding of actually knowing what something is currently at, what it rested to, etc. is key to consistency.


----------



## panda (Mar 24, 2014)

do i want one? absolutely
would i pay more than $40 for a thermometer? nope.


----------



## NotSwedishChef (Mar 24, 2014)

we require new cooks to have one. Its such a part of how we cook, hold, prep, etc. There is no ambiguity...what did it temp to? come down a degree...

When we started using them about 10 years ago, I NEVER saw another one in other kitchens....now they're everywhere.....


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 24, 2014)

I've had my red one for about ten years works like a dream. I also have several K type probes from them. I did have a problem with my Sous Vide needle wire coming loose at the probe end. Sent it back and they replaced it. Great company. Great products


----------



## skiajl6297 (Mar 24, 2014)

I was opposed to spending that much on a thermometer, but now that I have it, I'd be hard pressed to live without it. Some misc. simple things I use it for: brewing coffee in chemex - is water temp JUST right? Cooking breakfast sausage. (I always used to overdo it for some reason.) Cooking any form of sausage. (I always used to overdo it for some reason.) Cooking massive cuts of beef (think one bone prime rib for 2). (I often would underdo it.) Cooking stock - keeping the temp dialed in for maximum extraction of gelatin. Taking temp of resting roasted meats, e.g. turkey, pork, etc. - following the post-oven spike. Cooking cheapo frozen foods - when it says nuke to 165, does it really ever hit it? Taking temp of fry oil. (Shocker, my oil thermometer was a few degrees off and mercury is much less instant.) Cooking for kids - making sure not TOO hot. Taking temp of tap water, etc. Lots of opportunities to use it, even in a home kitchen. 

Do you NEED it? No. Will you be a better cook using it? Unquestionably.


----------



## daveb (Mar 24, 2014)

Ice cream base: If chilled to 40F or below it will set up in fine in non compressor types, 40 -45 is iffy. 50+ it ain't gonna happen.

As noted above the ease of insertion will tell you as much about the readiness of pork shoulder, brisket, etc as the displayed temp.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 24, 2014)

panda said:


> do i want one? absolutely
> would i pay more than $40 for a thermometer? nope.



That was how I felt about having a proper smoker, until i was gifted one. I dropped the $$ for the replacement w/o hesitation. 

Same with the thermapen. For me anyway.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 24, 2014)

I've had one for 5+ years and a second for 3+ years. They get used all the time at home when roasting meats, baking, etc. They have held up well (wife is not always the most careful person in the kitchen). Also got an infrared from them about 2 years ago; useful for checking pan temps and proving to the wife the countertop is not 20 degrees colder than the indoor temp.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 24, 2014)

panda said:


> do i want one? absolutely
> would i pay more than $40 for a thermometer? nope.



I'd rather spend 80 once, on a sturdier more accurate product, than 15-20 multiple times on a less accurate junky product.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 24, 2014)

FYI they're running an open box special right now


----------



## jaybett (Mar 24, 2014)

Once you've experienced a Thermapen, its hard to use anything else. It's an indispensable item in my kitchen. Ironic on a forum, where hundreds of dollars are spent on knives, that people would consider an $80 thermometer too expensive. 

Jay


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 24, 2014)

They have refurbed units on their eBay store if it helps? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Splash-Proof-Super-Fast-Thermapen-Food-Thermometer-/281293805878?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item417e6ad936


----------



## mhlee (Mar 24, 2014)

I've had mine for close to ten years. I've only changed the battery once and had to call customer service once for a screen issue that was quickly resolved without return. 

I use it for everything, but it's indispensable for frying because it goes above 400, provides instant read and registers temperature increases immediately.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 24, 2014)

The tip is ideal as the last cm tapers to a very narrow tip with sharp point. You can get a reading instantly and not make a huge hole in the product.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 24, 2014)

i don't see anything on the site, do i need a special ink for the sale??


Mrmnms said:


> FYI they're running an open box special right now


----------



## Talim (Mar 24, 2014)

TheDispossessed said:


> i don't see anything on the site, do i need a special ink for the sale??



Don't think thermapen is on sale though.

http://thermoworks.com/specials/320...&utm_campaign=Mar2014-Open-Box-Savings-ext-cs


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 24, 2014)

They have frequent open box, holiday, first of the month, end of the year....you name it sales. I have several Thermapen's, and love them, but the biggest downside is the almost constant barrage of e-mail spam once you sign up.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 24, 2014)

Namaxy said:


> They have frequent open box, holiday, first of the month, end of the year....you name it sales. I have several Thermapen's, and love them, but the biggest downside is the almost constant barrage of e-mail spam once you sign up.



I haven't experienced this?


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 24, 2014)

Just did an inbox search. 14 e-mails from ThermoWorks since March 1st. I'm not pointing this out to denigrate the product...but rather to point out that at most times you can buy the product for less than retail. Having said that, a few less e-mails would be nice.


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 24, 2014)

They're awesome. However mine has developed a slight issue. Has anyone's ever had a problem that the needle bit rotates too much and can point upwards? Mine does this now which is annoying as it turns it off as soon as it turns past where it should


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 24, 2014)

stevenStefano said:


> They're awesome. However mine has developed a slight issue. Has anyone's ever had a problem that the needle bit rotates too much and can point upwards? Mine does this now which is annoying as it turns it off as soon as it turns past where it should



I have, keep meaning to send that one back. We have 4 of those models floating around, plus a couple other versions of their gear at the restaurant. I'm sure if you sent them an email with your concerns, they'd take care of the problem.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 24, 2014)

stevenStefano said:


> They're awesome. However mine has developed a slight issue. Has anyone's ever had a problem that the needle bit rotates too much and can point upwards? Mine does this now which is annoying as it turns it off as soon as it turns past where it should



Yes, they are worth it. Plus, they are really good with customer service. My wife accidentally extended the probe in the opposite direction when trying to close it and created that situation where the probe rotated too high, and it eventually it broke off completely. It was no longer under warranty.

But for $25 they will completely rehab it it for you, and within a couple of weeks I had a just-like-new thermapen. Another time mine dropped and the housing cracked and it was under warranty, and they fixed it for free even though it was my fault. 

They take care of their customers. 

karring


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys!
Definitely gonna get one, just gotta decide now on backlit or not...


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 2, 2014)

Have any of you had to recalibrate with any frequency? I actually haven't tested mine in the time I've had mine (which is easy enough to do). Will try that asap.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 3, 2014)

slowtyper said:


> Have any of you had to recalibrate with any frequency? I actually haven't tested mine in the time I've had mine (which is easy enough to do). Will try that asap.



I pop mine into a boiling pot of water from time to time to see if it is still accurate. I also put it into the immersion circulator for fun as well.


----------



## Castalia (Apr 3, 2014)

+ 1 for thermapen. Changed the way I cook for the better!


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 6, 2014)

rahimlee54 said:


> I pop mine into a boiling pot of water from time to time to see if it is still accurate. I also put it into the immersion circulator for fun as well.



And has it ever been miscalibrated yet? how long have you had it?


----------



## kungpao (Apr 6, 2014)

I love this tool, I use it more than I thought I would. I would recommend a therma pen to anyone.


----------

